# problemi mouse e testiera (RISOLTO)

## darkfor

ho installato gentoo con gnome su virtualbox per prova momentaneamente, quando mi parte gnome, il mouse si muove ma i tasti non rispondono del mouse e neppure quelli della testiera.Last edited by darkfor on Tue May 22, 2012 10:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

non ho molto tempo adesso per cui sarò molto breve: controlla

la variabile INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf

il log di Xorg ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log ), in particolare se ci sono righe contenenti dei warning (WW) o degli errori (EE)

----------

## darkfor

su INPUT_DEVICES

INPUT DEVICES "keyboard mouse evdev"

e su Xorg.0.log

(WW) warning couldn't open module vesa

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) warning couldn't open module fbdev

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) AIGLX error: vboxvideo does not export required DRI extension

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(WW) warning couldn't open module evdev

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching 'evdev'

questi sono tutti i miei errori

----------

## darkfor

grazie del tuo aiuto, comunque il problema sono riuscito a risolverlo da solo, il problema era che non avevo su INPUT DEVICES anche "synaptics" e mi sembra che funziona tutto bene ma se gli errori che mi dice il file Xorg0.conf sono errori abbastanza grossi, se mi fai il favore di dirmi come posso correggerli, gazie

----------

## Onip

a me non sembrano gravi. ti dice che non hai l'accelerazione hardware perchè il driver vboxvideo non la supporta (e mi _sembra_ normale, in realtà non ho mai virtualizzato niente io) e poi ti dice che non usa "evdev" come driver perchè non l'hai compilato (sempre perchè non c'è in INPUT_DEVICES). _Se_ tutto ti funziona per bene non hai motivo di preoccuparti.

----------

## darkfor

grazie di nuovo all'ora è tutto apposto

----------

